# older guy with bad joints (but still strong) What's for me?



## McZonie (Jul 2, 2020)

I'm in my mid 40s and my joints are not as good as they used to be although I lift and am strong. I'd like to learn some martial arts. both striking game and ground game. Right now I am thinking of taking JKD as a standalone or boxing plus judo or BJJ (I have heard BJJ is especially good for those who are older or are in not so good physical health but judo is terrible.) Opinions welcome.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 3, 2020)

I don't especially like getting thrown to be honest. I BJJ, and MMA ok and am 46.

I think you can do most arts in a way that accommodates your age though. Or not and have heaps of injuries.


----------



## jobo (Jul 3, 2020)

McZonie said:


> I'm in my mid 40s and my joints are not as good as they used to be although I lift and am strong. I'd like to learn some martial arts. both striking game and ground game. Right now I am thinking of taking JKD as a standalone or boxing plus judo or BJJ (I have heard BJJ is especially good for those who are older or are in not so good physical health but judo is terrible.) Opinions welcome.


your not giving us much to go on, to be honest, what does not as good as they were mean,, thats near enough everybody who has reached a degree of maturity.


most of the forum, is made up of guys over 40, its not a bar to most martial arts, joints can improve with sensible usage if they are not to far gone, even then it can help greatly slowing down deterioration

pick an art you fancy, and go and see it it suits, i wouldnt at this stage sign up for multiple arts, if you dont like the one you try or your joints dont like it, move on to the next on on your list


----------



## yak sao (Jul 3, 2020)

Perhaps I can help you by sharing a little of my own story.
I started training kung fu  in my late teens. The system had all you would expect...high kicks, deep stances, explosive movements, you get the picture.
Around age 30 I developed a pretty significant hip injury that wasn't getting any better and finally switched over to wing tsun at age 32.
I am soon to be 58, hip pain went away years ago and I still train everyday.

Moral of the story, find some that's not too abusive on the ol' body that you enjoy doing and keep doing it.

BTW, as an aside I would avoid judo. It's an incredibly effective art and those guys are scary but getting thrown over and over at your stage in the game might not be the best thing for longevity in training.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jul 3, 2020)

jobo said:


> your not giving us much to go on, to be honest, what does not as good as they were mean,, thats near enough everybody who has reached a degree of maturity.
> 
> 
> most of the forum, is made up of guys over 40, its not a bar to most martial arts, joints can improve with sensible usage if they are not to far gone, even then it can help greatly slowing down deterioration
> ...


I'm not sure how bad his joints are. But I'm with you on this one. Try something and it shouldn't take long for him to know if it's good or bad on the joints.  Many schools these days provide alternative workout for student who have joint issue or physical limitations.


----------



## geezer (Jul 3, 2020)

40 with some stiff joints? Pretty normal. Visit some schools/gyms and see if they have programs that you like and that would be appropriate for you. One school may cater to younger guys with an eye toward competition and who like to play really hard. Even if they are nice guys, that's a recipe for injury. Another school might have more inclusive classes geared for families or guys more like you. That's what I'd go for.


----------



## marques (Jul 4, 2020)

Check where people your age is training, near you. If you can see, check where they train safe. Where 1 or 2 of these are true, probably they can adapt to your limitations.

Style is not the most relevant, yet what we want to hear...


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jul 4, 2020)

drop bear said:


> I don't especially like getting thrown to be honest.


If you can't consider yourself as a bouncing ball and treat being thrown as free body massage, the throwing art is not for you.

In training, I wish I can throw my opponent without being thrown. But when I throw my opponent 100 times, I have to let him to throw me 100 times to be fair. Even today, I'm still willing to pay $20 for anybody who will let me to throw him 80 times (25 cents per throw).

May be there can be a market opportunity to make a living by letting people to throw you. If you charge 25 cents per throw, you can make $200 daily if you let someone to throw you 800 times.

Example of "bouncing ball - get back up without using the hand".


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jul 4, 2020)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> If you can't consider yourself as a bouncing ball and treat being thrown as free body massage, the throwing art is not for you.
> 
> In training, I wish I can throw my opponent without being thrown. But when I throw my opponent 100 times, I have to let him to throw me 100 times to be fair. Even today, I'm still willing to pay $20 for anybody who will let me to throw him 80 times (25 cents per throw).
> 
> ...


Been thrown as kid.  It was fun back then but I'm heavier and older now.  Not as much fun, and I don't heal as quickly.  I will say that certain throws I don't mind not all throws are painful


----------



## jobo (Jul 4, 2020)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> If you can't consider yourself as a bouncing ball and treat being thrown as free body massage, the throwing art is not for you.
> 
> In training, I wish I can throw my opponent without being thrown. But when I throw my opponent 100 times, I have to let him to throw me 100 times to be fair. Even today, I'm still willing to pay $20 for anybody who will let me to throw him 80 times (25 cents per throw).
> 
> ...


how easily you can get up with out using your hands or get up at all, is one of the biological age measurement points


----------



## jobo (Jul 4, 2020)

JowGaWolf said:


> Been thrown as kid.  It was fun back then but I'm heavier and older now.  Not as much fun, and I don't heal as quickly.  I will say that certain throws I don't mind not all throws are painful


its no great issue if your on a mat as long as you dont land on your head, obviously


----------



## Danny T (Jul 4, 2020)

It really doesn't matter. 'If' the instructor is he/she should be able to adjust the training for you. It's about getting better with your skills from withing your present abilities and building from there.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jul 5, 2020)

JowGaWolf said:


> Been thrown as kid.  It was fun back then but I'm heavier and older now.  Not as much fun, and I don't heal as quickly.  I will say that certain throws I don't mind not all throws are painful


I always found that judo actually helped my back pain, while striking worsens it. Obviously as long as the throws are done safely.


----------



## jobo (Jul 6, 2020)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> I always found that judo actually helped my back pain, while striking worsens it. Obviously as long as the throws are done safely.


 im with you on this, i cant see why judo is intrinsically worse for your joints than any thing else

falling /landing is a skill to be learnt, being smashed into the floor is maybe a different proposition, but thats not obligatory in judo


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Jul 6, 2020)

Bro i think jkd is good for u take 1 martial arts and focus on that after that you can take boxing or what ever you want


----------



## drop bear (Jul 9, 2020)

jobo said:


> its no great issue if your on a mat as long as you dont land on your head, obviously



Bullcrap.


----------



## jobo (Jul 9, 2020)

drop bear said:


> Bullcrap.


another of well well reasoned debate points

i dont have any issues hitting mats and im older than him and im older than you, perhaps you need to learn how to land ?


----------



## drop bear (Jul 9, 2020)

jobo said:


> another of well well reasoned debate points
> 
> i dont have any issues hitting mats and im older than him and im older than you, perhaps you need to learn how to land ?



But according to your assessment of yourself you are superior man. You are faster than mortal men. You are more athletic than average humans and you have never been in a fight with a guy that has come close to being a problem for you.

So it is no suprise you can also take falls without damage.

For everyone else if say a good judo guy really wanted to hurt you with a throw they could.


----------

